

Ask HN: Best Business Credit Card - bcx

Hi there, I am looking for a business credit card to put thousands of dollars of expenses on.  I was wondering what card you guys recommend and why?<p>Right now I am considering CapitalOne NoHassle, but I've seen a lot of companies using various AmEx cards.
======
davidedicillo
I like American Express especially for the customer services and some
protection policies they have.

For example I remember when I bought the first iPhone for $600, after Apple
reduced the price by $200 and refunded $100 with a gift card, Amex refunded
(even if the iPhone wasn't covered by their policy) everyone by the $100 to
make up for the difference.

~~~
smysore
I second American Express -- awesome customer support.

~~~
tbriscoe
Yep American Express - Plum card rocks!

------
brk
Are you looking for a _credit_ card or a _charge_ card? There are important
differences, and its not clear from your question which you really mean.

Amex has credit cards, but they are mostly (IME) associated with charge card
accounts.

~~~
bcx
What's the key difference between a charge card and a credit card?

~~~
bcx
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charge_card>

"A charge card is a plastic card that provides an alternative payment to cash
when making purchases in which the issuer and the cardholder enter into an
agreement that the debt incurred on the charge account will be paid in full
and by due date (usually every thirty days) or be subject to severe late fees
and restrictions on card use"

